# Miami Vice Ho Slot Car Race Set



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Is this AmRac Rokar ?


http://cgi.ebay.com/1984-MIAMI-VICE...350463946425?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5199476eb9

I've never seen this.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Galoob- Power Machines ? The cars' chassis looks like the Rokar that I have....


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

They were made by Amrac for Galoob.
Seller should have posted up close pics of top of bodies like they did the bottom.
The Rolls has small pieces which I would venture to guess are missing or damaged judging by the amount of wear on the pickup shoes. 
The track layout is so small and the magnets weak on the cars that it is almost impossible not to have deslots with the cars going flying.

I am going to email them for additional pictures. 
Let's see if they comply.


----------

